# Ready For Work In Mass.



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I am looking to pick up some more work for this winter in Central or Eastern Mass. I will do sub work, driveways, backup driver, help you in a bind, or whatever else you may need. I can supply my own truck or use yours. I have any easy schedule and I'll be willing to help whenever. If you ever need consistant or as-needed help, just let me know. You can email me at [email protected] and we can talk.


----------

